# ADNOC Job Offer



## Swerveut

Folks, I need some experienced Abu Dhabi advice:

I have just received an offer from an ADNOC subsidiary company and I need to know few things:

- Is salary and allowance etc the same within a particular salary grade with ADNOC? Is there any chance of them offering you a higher grade of salary if you try to negotiate? Is it worth negotiating or should I just accept the offer?

- They are not offering parents medical insurance. Is that okay? I currently have my parents covered by my workplace, so it doesnt seem right to me. However, is that normal practice in AD?

- My housing allowance entitlement is AED 150,000. Is that a good allowance? Will I be able to find a quality apt / house for rent in this? The description states = Company accommodation within the entitlement Or Housing Allowance (Single at 40% up to Max. of AED.2,000/-, Family at 60% up to Max. of AED.3,000/-)

I am not sure I understand this description of the housing allowance. Can anyone explain please? 

Your help will be MUCH appreciated!!


----------



## damian8

Salam

- Is salary and allowance etc the same within a particular salary grade with ADNOC? Is there any chance of them offering you a higher grade of salary if you try to negotiate? Is it worth negotiating or should I just accept the offer? See the attachment I think you can negotiate for the salary but not to exceed the limit for your Grade

They are not offering parents medical insurance. Is that okay? I currently have my parents covered by my workplace, so it doesnt seem right to me. However, is that normal practice in AD? sorry no idea


My housing allowance entitlement is AED 150,000. Is that a good allowance? Will I be able to find a quality apt / house for rent in this? The description states = Company accommodation within the entitlement Or Housing Allowance (Single at 40% up to Max. of AED.2,000/-, Family at 60% up to Max. of AED.3,000/-) I think you can have a good Accommodation in a good place with 150,000 Dhs Dubizzle.com | Advertisment


----------

